

Announcing OmniAuth: Flexible, Unassuming Multi-Provider Authentication for Rack - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/10/4/omniauth-flexible-authentication-for-rack

======
jtchang
So the library is aggregating all the different authentication methods by the
different providers and providing a single interface. This is pretty cool and
should save a lot of time.

I've been working in the authentication/authorization space for a quite a
while and the decision to hand off authentication to third parties can be a
difficult decision. For social media applications it is ideal. But not
everyone makes social media apps. There are lots of enterprise apps with
valuable data behind them that would do well in keeping authentication tightly
behind their own doors and guarding it closely.

There are issues that multi-provider authentication hasn't even touched that I
feel are important if it is to gain more traction. I disagree that the 'sign
up using a login and password' model is becoming the exception. I think it is
nice to offer it but sometimes I like to keep my logins in separate spheres.

------
knuckle_cake
We're using OmniAuth and it works wonderfully. It beats dealing with
JanRain/Gigya for a single signon solution.

